# Monki-ki



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's Monki-Ki! (Monki or Ki-ki for short) She's a little red flame Crested Gecko that I got at PetCo. She's really soft and likes to jump on hands and run up arms and hide to give mommy heart attacks 



















Not as good as the others but she has a tongue sticking out!











And I'm sneaking in a picture of our chinchilla Buggy.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Adorable! I've always wanted a Crested Gecko


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

$40 at PetCo with a pals card.


----------

